# a hungry thief



## vincev (Nov 29, 2014)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/4782337397.html


----------



## Duck (Nov 29, 2014)

The animals...


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder if they broke into the car to steal the sandwitch and took the bike because it was there for the taking, or vice a versa?


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder what kind of sandwich it was.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 29, 2014)

It dont make sense to offer a $100 reward.Most of wal-mart bikes are under $100.Even if they paid $169 for it cheaper to just buy a new bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what they get for buying a Walmart bike


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2014)

If bike and sandwich returned: $169 cost of original bike, $5 sandwich, $100 reward paid.  TOTAL $274
If bike not returned: $169 cost of new bike, $169 cost of original bike, $5 one stolen sandwich, and $5 replacement sandwich. TOTAL $348


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 29, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> If bike and sandwich returned: $169 cost of original bike, $5 sandwich, $100 reward paid.  TOTAL $274
> If bike not returned: $169 cost of new bike, $169 cost of original bike, $5 one stolen sandwich, and $5 replacement sandwich. TOTAL $348




Dave has given a good example of "marginal cost" or "either / or" financial analysis  ...presuming the original poster is still hungry.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 30, 2014)

*Wal Martians....*

Good thing for her she didn't witness the crime,she probably would have been murdered for that stuff.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> If bike and sandwich returned: $169 cost of original bike, $5 sandwich, $100 reward paid.  TOTAL $274
> If bike not returned: $169 cost of new bike, $169 cost of original bike, $5 one stolen sandwich, and $5 replacement sandwich. TOTAL $348






*Good Stuff -- Dr. Marko ... Still .. this whole story is very-upsetting to me.

Just knowing that there are active low-life out there, ready to steal a newly-
purchased bicycle from an unlocked vehicle AND grab a newly-purchased
Subway Combo from the same vehicle without any care or regard for the 
purchaser ... (named Shirley) ....... well, this sort of thing just places me 
in a real twist.

Maybe i'm a bit sensitive to this behavior.  Maybe i watched waaay too much 
news regarding the street-happenings in Ferguson.  Maybe i had hope that 
somewhere on this planet, a would-be thief would see what was in the unlocked
vehicle ... and just walk away.

But .. Nooooooo .............



Maybe .. (yes, maybe) ... this Christmas Season that thief will see fit to 
return that little 20-inch Mongoose AND that Subway Combo to Shirley.

You don't think that's gonna happen ??



Perhaps my hope has been somewhat restored by the rumors that many of those 
that were doing burning and looting in Ferguson have now come forward and are
actively repairing and restoring that town to it's former glory.  

I have not checked this info with Snope's, however. *

Merry Christmas, Shirley ... wherever you are.

........ patric



=================================
=================================


----------



## Duck (Nov 30, 2014)

Ate the sammy, sold the bike and bought meth/oxys with the proceeds (all while Steve Miller's "Livin' in the USA" played in the background)...


----------



## SchwinnChester (Nov 30, 2014)

I try not to ever go to Wal-Mart. It’s a magnet for the worst of society. But if I must go, it’s early on a Sunday morning before the "People of Wal-Mart" invade the store.  I park my car in the very back away from every other car.  Just too many fights, fender benders and theft.  Just this past black Friday there were reports of theft and fights in the store.  It’s really a shame what Wal-Mart has become. 

As far as the OP, doesn’t sound like they locked the car so they had it coming.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 30, 2014)

Me thinks they smoked a little pot before they pulled off the great sandwitch heist. They stole to bike so they had a ride home. Case closed, be on the lookout for a 3 foot tall pot head!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 30, 2014)

Shirley Must be disappointed she didn't get to see who she donated food and transportation too. 

Her Craig's list ad says nothing about broken car window which tells me door was unlocked = donated. 

And now she's offering the thief another 100 bucks. 

Such holiday spirit: "giving is the greatest reward": 'Shirley'.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> If bike and sandwich returned: $169 cost of original bike, $5 sandwich, $100 reward paid.  TOTAL $274
> If bike not returned: $169 cost of new bike, $169 cost of original bike, $5 one stolen sandwich, and $5 replacement sandwich. TOTAL $348




You're much to intelligent to be wasting your time on the Cabe.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> You're much to intelligent to be wasting your time on the Cabe.




Nice try, but I ain't leaving!


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Your intelligence can only be appreciated on RRB. I would hate to see you leave but if it is in your best interest then dont let us hold you back.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't feel as smart on RRB as I do here.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks, but I don't feel as smart on RRB as I do here.




Thats right,they dont like you over there.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, well, I'll show you, just for that I'm going over there and staying as long as it takes for them to like me, even if it takes a million years! So how do you like that, Mr. Smart Guy?


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish I could believe that Dave.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be over there if you need me.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

See ya around.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

So long now.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Dont let the door hit ya in the a...s.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be back!!!

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/ya-gotta-help-me.88388/


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2014)

Walmart and chicago?isnt that 2 strikes out of 3?come to smal town mn,ya dont need to lock anything!


----------



## Duck (Dec 1, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Yeah, well, I'll show you, just for that I'm going over there and staying as long as it takes for them to like me, even if it takes a million years!



 I'll bet posting the pic of your cat would cut that at least in half- 'course you'd have to leave it up for more then 10 minutes, though.


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2014)

Duck said:


> I'll bet posting the pic of your cat would cut that at least in half- 'course you'd have to leave it up for more then 10 minutes, though.




Only if they like taco's.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey! I think I might be close to getting someone to like me over at RRB. Wish me luck. More later.


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2014)

Make sure you tell them what is not original on their bikes.I know they appreciate when you do that.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

Lemme see if I can rope him in first. Then I'll start with the advice. If he's looking for any parts, hopefully I'll be able to help him out by letting him know I had one, but just sold it yesterday.


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2014)

Really,is Dave the best representative of the Cabe that there is. We dont want to be known as nincompoops,or do we?


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

A little late to be worrying about that, wouldn't you say? I'm all you got until something better comes along. Like it or lump it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)

first we'd better check with Al Sharpton to see if we're not being racist in this case. it could be that this person could be being oppressed by this lady with her sandwich and bike.
protests and rioting may be the appropriate reaction. I'm already so outraged without hearing the full details that I'm going out and stealing a new 60" flat screen! 
someone needs to notify the DOJ so they can bring federal charges against this craigslist racist oppressor!


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

It's like pulling teeth over there. Still no real commitment. I will keep you updated.


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2014)

Please bring them to the Cabe if you get any friends.We need more morons to pick on.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> Please bring them to the Cabe if you get any friends.We need more morons to pick on.




I hope to bring RRB members, Morton, Myron and Moreen Moron. Would you be requiring more Morons than that right away?


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2014)

GOT ONE!!!! I'M BACK!!!! Ja miss me?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2014)

jokes on the thief if he got a sandwhich Like my local Subway puts out...


----------

